# Babycurus gigas



## Mooncalf (Jul 7, 2010)

how many people on here own this species and is there any good information about them from either keepers on here or webpages.
Also If you could show me some pictures of the species??
Cheers muchly
Ash.


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...HuzASm9qyBBgAAAKoEBU_QoYs-&fp=36ec6be010d257f

soon to be owner


----------



## Mooncalf (Jul 7, 2010)

Amazong how much a search differs from "B.gigas" and "babycurus gigas" 
Thanks though 
... Kind of a wasted thread now isn't it :wall:


----------



## Michiel (Jul 8, 2010)

Check out my species biography on the website The Scorpion Files in the species biography section. If you still have questions after reading that, you know where to find me. 

Put that site in you favorites


----------



## BAM1082 (Jul 8, 2010)

Michiel do you run the scorpion files site ??


----------



## Michiel (Jul 8, 2010)

No, I don't, I'd wish!  It is the website of Jan Ove Rein from Norway.


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jul 8, 2010)

Mooncalf said:


> how many people on here own this species and is there any good information about them from either keepers on here or webpages.
> Also If you could show me some pictures of the species??
> Cheers muchly
> Ash.


Hi there,

I have a bunch of these........You should house them just like you would B.jacksoni,Just watch out when if you ever get a gravid female they have more of a  tendency to eat there offspring....Here are a few pics for ya as well***


----------



## presurcukr (Jul 14, 2010)

this is my fm if you want babbies pm me










This one is the dad


----------



## Mooncalf (Jul 15, 2010)

Michiel said:


> Check out my species biography on the website The Scorpion Files in the species biography section. If you still have questions after reading that, you know where to find me.
> 
> Put that site in you favorites


Thanks, I'll check it out! 


Oasis Inverts said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a bunch of these........You should house them just like you would B.jacksoni,Just watch out when if you ever get a gravid female they have more of a  tendency to eat there offspring....Here are a few pics for ya as well***


Thanks for those pictires!
And I don't think I'll be breeding these any time soon, thanks for the info though! 


presurcukr said:


> this is my fm if you want babbies pm me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that!
But I live in the UK :wall:


----------



## felmor (Feb 21, 2012)

sweet looking scorpion! what's the toxicity level of this one? thanks!


----------



## 2nscorpx (Feb 21, 2012)

felmor said:


> sweet looking scorpion! what's the toxicity level of this one? thanks!


This species is not considered to be medically important.


----------



## InfestedGoat (Feb 21, 2012)

presurcukr said:


> this is my fm if you want babbies pm me


Your PM box is full. I'm dying to get my hands on some B.gigas, someone hit me up if they know someone who has some.


----------



## MiPHISTo (Feb 21, 2012)

InfestedGoat said:


> Your PM box is full. I'm dying to get my hands on some B.gigas, someone hit me up if they know someone who has some.


Last reply to the thread before Felmor posted was at: 07-15-2010 12:41 PM.. So I doubt you'll be getting a reply from the person who was originally selling them, but who knows.


----------



## felmor (Feb 21, 2012)

2nscorpx said:


> This species is not considered to be medically important.


that means 2 below right?


----------



## InfestedGoat (Feb 21, 2012)

MiPHISTo said:


> Last reply to the thread before Felmor posted was at: 07-15-2010 12:41 PM.. So I doubt you'll be getting a reply from the person who was originally selling them, but who knows.


I thought it said Last activity: Yesterday 10:54 PM


----------



## Michiel (Feb 22, 2012)

No, it doesnt mean they are lower than 2, they are 3 out of 5....if one would want to use this scale..

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## gromgrom (Feb 22, 2012)

Michiel said:


> No, it doesnt mean they are lower than 2, they are 3 out of 5....if one would want to use this scale..
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


I this Michiel is trying to say it might hurt.


----------



## Jorpion (Feb 24, 2012)

Mooncalf said:


> how many people on here own this species and is there any good information about them from either keepers on here or webpages.
> Also If you could show me some pictures of the species??
> Cheers muchly
> Ash.


I keep mine the same way as B. jacksoni - keep them at 70-85 degrees, one half of the cage damp and the other dry. Add plenty of cork bark and they'll be in heaven. Here are two pics of the one I have:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=18680&catid=member&imageuser=28248

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=18679&catid=member&imageuser=28248


----------



## 2nscorpx (Feb 24, 2012)

@Jorpion, those are beautiful pictures! Those specimens look very nice...


----------



## Jeremy7 (Feb 26, 2012)

Does anyone have any gigas for sale?


----------



## Keister (Feb 26, 2012)

Jeremy7 said:


> Does anyone have any gigas for sale?


Wrong forum, you will catch more peoples attention in the clasifides forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpion Tom (Feb 26, 2012)

Keister said:


> Wrong forum, you will catch more peoples attention in the clasifides forum.


Ya, try classified ads, I'm sure someone does 
Tommy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

